# Old school Crunch amp and subs



## sqninja

CLick > > > Wheel and Tires items - Get great deals on Motorsport Alloys, Vision atv wheels items on eBay Stores!


These are mine any questions please ask.


----------



## envisionelec

sqninja said:


> These are mine any questions please ask. Wheel and Tires items - Get great deals on Motorsport Alloys, Vision atv wheels items on eBay Stores!


No question on the amp - but what kind of 20" wheels sell for $130 and ship for $15? Are they plastic? 

Genuine question...not in the market for 20's...but 17/18's.


----------



## sqninja

There is a deal on those. They are brand new just a speical price a set is 580.00. They are shooz brand.


----------



## sqninja

just added a BNIB set of pioneer TS-A502C


----------



## TrickyRicky

damn that crunch amp is just calling my name. Does it fully function, any problems? And those subs, dont get me started, lol. 

Hey you got any smaller rims (16 or 18) that fit a ford crown vic.


----------



## sqninja

Yes they work well atleast i heard them before they were removed.


----------



## sqninja

relisted them


----------



## sqninja

relisted the subs cheaper price and the amp sold as did the bass cube


----------

